# Subscribed Notifications?



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Can someone tell me if you subscribe to a thread are you meant to recieve a notification when someone posts on it?

I have never recieved any notifications and have to go around the houses to see posts on subscribed threads. This is also the case with threads i have started.

If this is a problem with just my account? Can it be fixed? Please


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Feelin-Big said:


> Can someone tell me if you subscribe to a thread are you meant to recieve a notification when someone posts on it?
> 
> I have never recieved any notifications and have to go around the houses to see posts on subscribed threads. This is also the case with threads i have started.
> 
> If this is a problem with just my account? Can it be fixed? Please


me neither mate


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Always works for me!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Click *Settings* in the upper-right corner.

Click *General Settings* from the menu on the left.

Scroll down to *Default Thread Subscription Mode*

Set it to whatever you wish.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Click *Settings* in the upper-right corner.
> 
> Click *General Settings* from the menu on the left.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lorian but iv already done this and set it to 'through my control panel only' and its never worked. even re-did it today and still nothing...

unless i have to use a different one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

'Through your control panel only' means that you *won't* get notified, you just access it when you want.

If you want an email, you have to select to get it, instantly, daily, weekly (sorry, can't remember the options lol)


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Just don't do instantly if the thread is popular


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> 'Through your control panel only' means that you *won't* get notified, you just access it when you want.
> 
> If you want an email, you have to select to get it, instantly, daily, weekly (sorry, can't remember the options lol)


So when you subscribe to a thread you *dont *get a notification in the notification box at the top of the page? You only get an email?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Feelin-Big said:


> So when you subscribe to a thread you *dont *get a notification in the notification box at the top of the page? You only get an email?


Yes, an email.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Well then i put it to the board that they change this so you get notifications on here as well like you do when you get a 'like'!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Feelin-Big said:


> Well then i put it to the board that they change this so you get notifications on here as well like you do when you get a 'like'!


Suggestion noted - thanks.

In the meantime, you can click the *Quick Links* menu button and choose *Subscribed Threads *to see those which have updated.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I just click on the Settings menu in the menu in the very top right of the site, this shows me which have unread comments. Simples.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Suggestion noted - thanks.
> 
> In the meantime, you can click the *Quick Links* menu button and choose *Subscribed Threads *to see those which have updated.


Cheers Lorian!

Thats the way i do it, i just thought we may have had a notification in the notification link as well and i just wasnt getting any.


----------

